# New Friend



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Today I may have done something slightly silly. I bought a Spiked Nerite snail.. and he isn't in a healthy state.

He is missing the tip of his shell, but I think that is healing over, his spikes are all but gone, and he is covered in algae. Why did I put it you ask? It was stuck with a load of fancy Goldfish that were constantly pecking it.

It really does make me fume that it seems anything that isn't a Discus in the fish world today seems to be treated poorly... but never mind that right now, anyone got any hints for me to speed up this little snail's healing process?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Calcium is the best answer. 


Cuttle bone is what i've heard works.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I would take a picture of the little guy, but he is currently hiding in an Anubius plant, and I'd rather not stress him out further by moving him or the plant about.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Good thinking.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Calcium is the best answer.


Snello is the answer.


> *Snail Jello*
> 
> 1 can of baby food (4-6 oz, I like peas, squash, carrots, etc. - no meat!)
> 1 tsp+ fish food (may be omitted)
> ...





> and he is covered in algae.


So were my snails till the shrimp and baby BN ate all the algae, Dont worry about it.



> He is missing the tip of his shell, but I think that is healing over, his spikes are all but gone,


With the right diet the snail will repair the shell and the antenna will grow back.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Bit of an update for ye all. 

He (No idea if he is male or female) is now in the Betta tank, and it seems my grumpy Bubbles has noticed him but doesn't seem too bothered. There was a bit of flaring at first, but it was because the snail went on to his resting plant, but it all seems fine for now. The snail is active and nomming away on whatever he finds in the tank. I tried a skinned and cooked pea to see if he would take to that, but he ignored it, the MTS I have ate it quickly, luckily.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry for the double post but I've been having issues with the edit button vanishing for no reason. 

Anyways, I finally snapped a picture of what worries me most, but it looks like its quite an old injury, to me at least.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow he got pretty messed up, surprised the goldfish didn't manage to kill it with that exposed inside there.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Now you see why I got him out of there when I notice the little guy, however I think that has healed,. it feels pretty solid and all in all he is a very active and surprisingly quick snail.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

It now turns out that he is in fact a she, because she has been laying eggs everywhere.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

VillagerSparky said:


> It now turns out that he is in fact a she, because she has been laying eggs everywhere.


Ooooh dear hate those girls. They constantly lay eggs, nothing eats the eggs, and they take forever to break down.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Bubbles the Betta is well known for eating Bladder Snail eggs when he thinks no one is watching, I just have ot hope he sees these eggs as food as well, but I don't think he will.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah that is probably how it ended up with the goldfish people don't like the eggs everywhere. Eventually they stop doing it. I have a female. Honestly, I was pretty annoyed with the sesame seed bun look. However, I am responsible for the pets I take in so she's mine now. She did slow down on the egg laying after a month or two. I've seen people make repairs of snails with egg shells on the shell. You might google it.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You might have to just leave the eggs for a long time and not scrap them off. That seemed to end the cycle.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> You might have to just leave the eggs for a long time and not scrap them off. That seemed to end the cycle.


Believe it or not I was thinking the same. I suspect that my friendly snail will hopefully take note she has laid everywhere and stop.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone on the board told me they will stop eventually so I just left it go, I rarely see any new eggs. Mine is nocturnal. I've seen other people claim they see their snails during the day I rarely see mine except if I happen to find her during cleaning.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> Someone on the board told me they will stop eventually so I just left it go, I rarely see any new eggs. Mine is nocturnal. I've seen other people claim they see their snails during the day I rarely see mine except if I happen to find her during cleaning.



Mine doesn't stop moving. I think that maybe it is eating more to repair its shell, but I could be wrong.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

She probably could not come out to eat with all of those goldfish harrassing her. Mine ate and ate the first week I had her. After it was all cleaned up she went nocturnal.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I wouldn't surprise me. She is still very active, but I'm just glad Bubbles pays her very little attention, but he does flare up a couple of times when she suddenly isn't where he thinks she should be.


----------

